# 3.25 HP Router Recommendation?



## NSMX-6 (Jan 23, 2012)

I’m in the market for a 3.25 HP (or similar) router for my router table. Until now, I’ve been using a Skil 1825—my first router.

I was interested in the Triton with the above-table adjustment, but from what I can see they are impossible to find now. (I live in Canada.) What do you recommend in its place? Is there a close competitor feature- and price-wise?

I do like the above-table adjustment feature. Not having to purchase a separate router lift seems to be a plus. I plan to use it with panel bits.

Thanks in advance to everyone who replies.


----------



## dgave (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a Freud 3.25 h.p. router and it has an above-the-table adjustment wrench. I've had good luck with it so far.


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

I have 3 Tritons 3hp
get the job done


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

NSMX-6 said:


> I’m in the market for a 3.25 HP (or similar) router for my router table. Until now, I’ve been using a Skil 1825—my first router.
> 
> I was interested in the Triton with the above-table adjustment, but from what I can see they are impossible to find now. (I live in Canada.) What do you recommend in its place? Is there a close competitor feature- and price-wise?
> 
> ...


I have a table mounted Triton and swear by it....

Check with Kreg Tools for a store near you. I believe they are now the US distributors for Triton.



US Distributor:
Avail Distribution (A KREG® Company) 
201 Campus Drive 
Huxley, IA USA 50124 
Toll Free: 855-227-3478 
Web: www.availdistribution.com 




Canada Distributor:

NORDIS Distribution

752, Ch. Olivier, Suite 200

Levis, QC

G7A 2N2

Canada

Tel: 1-855-881-5550

Fax:1-855-881-5554

Web: www.nordis.ca


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

NSMX-6 said:


> I’m in the market for a 3.25 HP (or similar) router for my router table. Until now, I’ve been using a Skil 1825—my first router.
> 
> I was interested in the Triton with the above-table adjustment, but from what I can see they are impossible to find now. (I live in Canada.) What do you recommend in its place? Is there a close competitor feature- and price-wise?
> 
> ...


Hi - Welcome to the forum
James is correct that Kreg is now the North American distributor for Triton but I haven't noticed them particularly active in promoting them. Could be something of a conflict of interest as they also have their name on a lift. The only 3+ HP comparable in terms of being table friendly, IMO, is the Freud 3000 but it is selling in the neighborhood of $350. :fie:


----------



## NSMX-6 (Jan 23, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi - Welcome to the forum
> James is correct that Kreg is now the North American distributor for Triton but I haven't noticed them particularly active in promoting them. Could be something of a conflict of interest as they also have their name on a lift. The only 3+ HP comparable in terms of being table friendly, IMO, is the Freud 3000 but it is selling in the neighborhood of $350. :fie:


Thanks--very glad to be here!

Hmmm, $350. That is roughly the price I found on a Triton TRA001 at Elite Tools. It seems steep to me. (However, I _do_ live in Canada.)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the TRA001 doesn't have the winding tool for above-table adjustment.


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a Milwaukee 5625-20 and a Freud FT3000VCE. Milwaukee seems to be one of the least favorite routers among members of this forum, and I'm not sure why. But honestly, the only reason I bought it was the ridiculously low price I paid for it. The Freud was a $200 Black Friday blow out from Woodcraft two Thanksgivings back.
I have used them both, but neither have been in a table. Both are powerhouses, have sophisticated electronic circuitry, do offer above the table adjusting, and seem suited for a table.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Triton TRA 001 Crank Handle*



NSMX-6 said:


> Thanks--very glad to be here!
> 
> Hmmm, $350. That is roughly the price I found on a Triton TRA001 at Elite Tools. It seems steep to me. (However, I _do_ live in Canada.)
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the TRA001 doesn't have the winding tool for above-table adjustment.


<>
The new Triton TRA 001 DOES have an above table crank handle lift included.
NO connection possible for Veritas lift in Veritas table. The big Triton is best router I ever used, but I love the Veritas system too. I will get another router to fit.


----------



## NSMX-6 (Jan 23, 2012)

bcfunburst said:


> <>
> The new Triton TRA 001 DOES have an above table crank handle lift included.
> NO connection possible for Veritas lift in Veritas table. The big Triton is best router I ever used, but I love the Veritas system too. I will get another router to fit.


Good to know! I was reading conflicting reports along the way (not here).

May I ask where you purchased yours?

Thanks again.


----------



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

routafinger said:


> I have a Milwaukee 5625-20 and a Freud FT3000VCE. Milwaukee seems to be one of the least favorite routers among members of this forum, and I'm not sure why. But honestly, the only reason I bought it was the ridiculously low price I paid for it. The Freud was a $200 Black Friday blow out from Woodcraft two Thanksgivings back.
> I have used them both, but neither have been in a table. Both are powerhouses, have sophisticated electronic circuitry, do offer above the table adjusting, and seem suited for a table.


I went through _three_ faulty Milwaukee orbital sanders (6021-21, all of them) in the last few months of very light use. The soft start and brake both stop working within the first few uses. The power switch become very hard to press once its dust boot sees a little action. The grip is very awkward to me. I know the brake is a wear part, but it shouldn't break on the first or second use like that, especially since I'm not pushing down on it.

That's why I personally avoid Milwaukee like the plague now. It's probably the least reliable tool I've ever purchased and I'm avoiding the brand like the plague.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

My Triton came from Sears Canada in 2007. My Varitas Table system from local Craig'sList @ super deal price. Don't forget to chek around first. Lee Valley Tools carries all Varitas system accesseries.


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

I always thought that Milwaukee was a premium brand. I haven't heard much about their unreliability until now. Maybe they're like many other brands in that they're cheapening the product. I also have a Milwaukee hammer drill that has performed quite well over the years. But none of my Milwaukee tools are "new".


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Milwaukee has long been an industrial grade go-to line for the trades similar to Hilti in quality.

I suppose now that they might be putting out a consumer line, expanding their lineup or fighting the price point market along with the other names, don't know.

Too bad.

I use several Milwaukee tools, all are high quality and durable but as mentioned before these are older units. In fact, my oldest router is a venerable 5650, over 30 years old, had brushes and bearings put in a few years ago and it's still in service.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The Porter Cable 7518, 5-speed "Speedmatic" is the production router others compete with. It doesn't bat an eye using Marc Sommerfeld's big 3.5" raised panel cutting bit in oak or hard maple. It is not designed for above-table adjustment in a router table; to get that you install it in a router lift.

I have had one in an Incra/Jessem Mast-R-Lift for several years and it has performed flawlessly.

ust one guy's opinion, YMMV.

Jim


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I see the Hitachi m12v2 at $205.00 with a 5 year warranty.

Amazon.com: Hitachi M12V2 15 amp 3-1/4-Horsepower Plunge Base Variable Speed Plunge Router with 1/4-inch and 1/2-inch Collets: Home Improvement

Think I would have to consider it seriously.

Does make me wonder if they are about to come out with an m12v3!


----------



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

TomE said:


> Milwaukee has long been an industrial grade go-to line for the trades similar to Hilti in quality.
> 
> I suppose now that they might be putting out a consumer line, expanding their lineup or fighting the price point market along with the other names, don't know.


This precisely. I've had many a Milwaukee reciprocating saw that last multiple story drops and, quite frankly, tons of abuse. But I don't feel that their consumer line is worth spending money on for the cheap, imported plastic parts it's made from.

Same story with Skil. Now on my third Skil circular saw (inherited the last two) and it's a truly powerful worm-drive beast. Picked up a Skil tile saw, opened the box, and realize it was plastic. Almost completely worthless product, apparently designed to be super-entry-level.

Edit: I feel like it used to be that good companies made good tools, but now that it's a crap shoot, even if you've already bought another tool that turned out to be excellent.


----------

